# "Elementary", the new Sherlock Holmes series on CBS



## Veho (Aug 31, 2012)

Law & Order: Holmes.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Um, I liked the BBC version of Sherlock holmes, but this is about the 3rd adaption of SH within 4 years, having included the movies. I'm starting to think everybody's going to make his own version now. What's next, Sherlock the timedetective in a crossover with Dr. Who?


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2012)

boktor666 said:


> Sherlock the timedetective in a crossover with Dr. Who?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2012)

boktor666 said:


> Um, I liked the BBC version of Sherlock holmes, but this is about the 3rd adaption of SH within 4 years, having included the movies. I'm starting to think everybody's going to make his own version now. What's next, Sherlock the timedetective in a crossover with Dr. Who?





Spoiler











Sherlock Holmes fights dinosaurs. Your complaints are invalid.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just got in an argument the other day about whether Sherlock ever said, 'Elementary, my dear Watson."   

He didn't. :ninja Don't know how the cliche got started that the word is associated with Sherlock Holmes. 

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/signature/elementary.asp


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 31, 2012)

Why isn't Sherlock Holmes being played by a woman as well?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2012)

This is not needed.

Just show the current BBC series and that that's all, sure we only get three episodes every 18 or so months but at least the series aren't cluttered with filler episodes. The US networks need to stop making variations of our shows/characters, very rarely do they work out and when they do they go on for too long. I know they do it so they'll make more (Game of Thrones has proved accents are an issues) but they're wasting their time because most are cancelled quickly.


----------



## drobb (Sep 5, 2012)

i guess im in the minority, im actually looking forward to this.  ive never seen the bbc version and if i get a chance to on bbc america ill give it go.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2013)

Okay, season finale oot, time to bump this shit. Opinions? 



Spoiler



Sherlock, I am your father. 


Anywhoo. 
I think the episode should have ended at the reveal. Either that or the reveal should have happened a few episodes back. Instead they sped through the entire endgame and wrapped everything up in half an hour. In the words of "She", it was okay, but a little short. I am jonesin' for more cat and mouse.


----------



## Depravo (May 18, 2013)

But how many ejaculations were there?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 19, 2013)

I still don't really think it was necessary, but overall it was actually pretty decent. I'd be lying if I said I was looking forward to the next season of this over the third series of Sherlock, though.


----------

